# CDirectory Change Watcher Helper



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

I have looked on the net for a solution to my problem but only managed to find a singular, remote and dispersed forum in which someone had solved a problem similar to mine.

So I am adding this post in the hope that the search will be facilitated for someone else in my shoes in the future, considering the absence of sufficiently numerous sources of information about going about this.

For those who have encountered a problem with the "CDirectory Change Watcher Helper" saying it cannot terminate when shutting down or logging off windows XP, all you need to do is disable the NMBgmonitor of NERO from the msconfig startup manager. Press START > Run > [type] "msconfig" and then select the startup tab and uncheck the NMBgmonitor. The problem should be solved.

Many thanks to ResistanceMP3s for his help; a link to his thread may be found below;
URL: www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/printthread.php?t=112347

Search aids: CDirectoryChange ; CDirectoryChangeWatcher ; CDirectoryChangeWatcherHelper ; ChangeWatcherHelper ; WatcherHelper


----------

